# brown liquid oozing from duct.(??)



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

People,

Duct from ac register is spitting brown liquid from vent grill. First I thought someone spilled coffee or coca cola (family member is soda addict- wont listen though to advice to quit). Then, I noticed above it was "spitting" from ac duct only when ac runs/blows. Went in the attic to inspect, and noticed the plywood above the duct is all wet , maybe about 2 square feet worth, ONLY above duct. Brown ooze drips down to duct and blowing action at duct then spits it down. 

Now, we havnt had rain in 2 days here. Could it be possible somehow cool air condenses above the duct and causing this quite large wet area? Man, its like said- about 16" X 16" directly above duct. (This part of the house is 13 yrs old and never had this before)

Thanks!


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Is there a hole in the duct?


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Sounds like a roof or plumbing leak. Any pipes or fixtures above the problem area?


----------



## sktn77a (May 11, 2009)

Sounds like the liquid is condensation and the brown is rust (from a rusty register/boot?)


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

noquacks said:


> Went in the attic to inspect, and noticed the plywood above the duct is all wet , maybe about 2 square feet worth, ONLY above duct. Brown ooze drips down to duct and blowing action at duct then spits it down.





sktn77a said:


> Sounds like the liquid is condensation and the brown is rust (from a rusty register/boot?)


That was my first thought too sktn77a, until I re-read the OP. To me this indicates the leak has nothing to do with the duct. I think the duct is simply a place for the "brown liquid" to collect. Roof and plumbing leaks can cause a dark colored stain.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Unless there is a duct leak causing condensation. Could also be that relatives soda stash leaking...lol


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks to all who replied! Update- this morning I climbed up in the attic space again to inspect, and yup- still damp. No chance its from a rain storm/roof leak, I figure, even if it was usually doesnt take 3 days for a dampened particle board wall to dry out, eh?


Yes, I agree that brownish watery drips can come from tannins from wood/wood particles. Rust- doubt it, at least no metal up there, and no pipes either. Dang, how is the condensation moving up AGAINST gravity? I know of the "wick" efect. Maybe thats it? never saw it. Anyway, dont want to makwe a federal case of this, but I will advise what I learn soon./......


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Master of Cold said:


> Could also be that relatives soda stash leaking...lol


LOL. Thats some warm coke up there in the attic.....lol


----------



## sktn77a (May 11, 2009)

noquacks said:


> Brown ooze drips down to duct and blowing action at duct then spits it down.


Not quite sure I understand how the liquid is dripping _onto_ the duct from above and then is somehow getting _inside_ the duct to be blown into the room???


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Is your air handler in the attic??????


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

sktn77a said:


> Not quite sure I understand how the liquid is dripping _onto_ the duct from above and then is somehow getting _inside_ the duct to be blown into the room???


cuz its right at the edge of the register, get it? it drips down at the face/edge of register/vent, then the cold forced air blows it into the room....... dont know how else to splain it.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

COLDIRON said:


> Is your air handler in the attic??????


no. on the garage floor.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

update- I think problem resolved. It poured rain so bad yesterday and I looked at the board/wood above duct/register and it was bone dey! So, for sure, its not the rain getting in/seeping.

meanwhile, Ive been monitoring the register where it was spitting out coca cola, and after sealing the edge of it with duct tape (preventing the cold air from escaping into the crack between duct and interior wall, which probably was the cause of the condensation) and for 3-4 days now NO BROWN OOZE!!!!!! I think we got it, guys! 

Thanks to all here!!!


----------

